# easy home made wine....



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

this isn't a recipe that requires all the fancy hydro testing, adding acids..nutrients starters-gittersgoings-kickit in the ass-type stuff you do to make a wine that you can bottle and let sit till the SHTF......just good ol' fashion sippin' wine for hillbillies.....:beercheer:

first ya needs yer juice, i just use juicy-juice or welches..as long as it's 100% juice ( 1 gallon of juice to 4 gallons of water for a dry, 2 gallons of juice to 3 gallons of water for a sweeter table style, or 3 gallons juice to 2 gallons of water for a wetter,sweet country style taste) +8#'s of sugar to the mix....put it in a big glass jug at least 5 gal. and mix the crap out of it till it's all mixed together. use 1 package of wine makers yeast ( i use Lalvin 71B-1122) and sprinkle it all on top of the mix in the jug. the first pic is with a home made air-lock..a bottle full of water/vodka and an aquarium hose from the carboy......










if you want a better airlock, just buy one from your local wine supplier.....








^^^this wine is the wine i just made 6 weeks ago^^^ 
this is the fourth week, racking it off the Leets (crap in the bottom of the jug) carfully so as not to suck up too much of the crap in the bottom...










this is it couple of days ago..notice the clearing in the color (this happens to be welches white grape/cherry juice)










and today, racked into it's final resting place until consumed (a few weeks around here..:2thumb 

















and now to enjoy the fruits of my labor.........:beercheer:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

'And now to enjoy the fruits of my labour'.... no pun intended.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

P.S thanks for posting this. I had a New Years Dark Ale in the primary for 4 weeks and almost forgot to rack to the secondary!!!! Did it this morning, 7 days and I'll bottle it.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

very nice, great pictures.


----------

